# What's your favorite ABT stuffing???



## cinnamonkc (May 10, 2008)

Hi,
I'm going to take the leap and make ABT's.  Just wondering what everyone's favorite stuffing is.
KC


----------



## abelman (May 10, 2008)

Cream cheese and pulled crab meat with sharp cheddar cheese on top.


----------



## daboys (May 10, 2008)

Did a bunch last week. Half with cream cheese and the other with a 4 cheese pizza mix. Both wrapped in bacon. Liked the cheese ones the best.


----------



## coyote (May 11, 2008)

we have several that we like at our home..the kids love peanutbutter stuffed ABT's
imitation crab cracked black pepper cream cheese.1/4 slice of bacon over top.
real crab cracked pepper cream cheese cilantro.1/4 slice bacon over top(while try the chedder on top soon)
chorizo cooked with onion cilantro and cream cheese 1/4 slice bacon over top. they are done in 30 to 45 minutes depending on how hot you want them 45 minutes takes most the heat out of them. and they are still kinda crunchy which I like.(soggy ones chupa) and we run the cooking temp a little higher to get the bacon crisp.
oh yea a good idea is to grind salt and pepper into them before filling if liked. 
and if ya really want to take the paint off the walls chopped garlic stuffed japs and put a hab cap on top. they look cool.

I also use turkey/chicken skewers instead of toothpicks. they have kool S/S ones I just use my wire cutters to shorten them.and when done just clip em on a small caribiner and put in the sink for the wife and kids to clean..


----------



## nomorecoop (May 11, 2008)

I tried some seafood mix last night from Wal-Mart & it was amazing!!!!  It was called U-Stuff-It.  It is a mixture of real crab, shrimp, & lobster.  Stuffed that in there with some pepperjack cheese & wrapped in bacon.

WOW!!!!


----------



## domn8_ion (May 11, 2008)

Like mine with seasoning mixed in the cream cheeze and topped with pepper jack. Wrapped in bacon, of course.


----------



## 00buckshot69 (May 11, 2008)

I do mine with BE sausage,cream cheese,sour cream then a 1/2 slice if 1/4 cooked bacon over the top. They don't last long!!!!!!!


----------



## smokingrookie (May 11, 2008)

Cinnamon, I cut mine in half then mix cream cheese and shredded cheddar together for the stuffing. After I have them stuffed I take a little smokie cocktail weiner and put on top of the stuffing, then wrap in bacon. I usually precook the bacon a little bit just to make sure it is done before the peppers get soft. Travis


----------



## cowgirl (May 11, 2008)

One of my favorites...cream cheese, chopped cooked shrimp or crab meat, minced onion, and garlic, wrapped in bacon.
I also like to cut mine down the middle...make two "boats."
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






There are some really good ideas here on the forum...I hope to try them all someday.


----------



## flash (May 12, 2008)

Now that sounds good. Where in Wally World was it located?


----------



## cinnamonkc (May 12, 2008)

These all sound good.  Think I might do a sampler and see what tickles everyone's fancy.  Like the sound of the seafood mix...not so sure about peanut butter.

Although my favorite sammy is peanut butter and mayonaise, so maybe...

I also think I'll cut in half since I don't have a chili rack yet.

Thanks everyone for the feedback.  I appreciate it!


----------



## brianj517 (May 12, 2008)

Ok...I admit...I like to experiment and sometimes I can get wierdly creative. A couple things I've tried...and liked...diced gyro meat with crumbled feta cheese;...cappicola with crumbled gorganzola;...smoked breakfast sausage from a fatty with sharp cheddar;...chopped crab and shrimp seafood mixed with a little ranch dressing...I even wrapped a piece of plain old bologna around a piece of string cheese and stuffed it inside of a milder banana pepper for my daughter and she thought that was pretty cool.

Just a few ideas for you...the possibilities are endless...

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## cinnamonkc (May 12, 2008)

Now we're talkin'!!


----------



## blacklab (May 12, 2008)

The two main ABT for me are cream cheese crab or shrimp minced green onion fresh cracked black pepper with chopped bacon. I perfer the rack over the boats. Simple but edible 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The next time I make them gonna try smoked salmon. Yeah I know, it sounds good huh.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (May 12, 2008)

Crab and cream cheese with a piece of bacon over top is always good....

also try stuffed with some sausage&cream cheese... they are good...


----------



## smoke_chef (May 12, 2008)

Peanut Butter huh??? Not sure about that one. Love the creativity though. 

Any way, my family has two favorites. 
1. brown sugar, cream cheese, sharp cheddar all mixed together. 
2. JD regular sausage, cream cheese, pepper jack cheese all mixed together. 
Obviously, #1 is for people who like things a bit milder and #2 is for people who like things a bit wilder. (I have been known to leave in a few jalapeÃ±o seeds for #2)

Bacon on top of both and we prefer the boats. 

Make sure the cream cheese is room temp when mixing. I use the reduced fat cream cheese. Trust me you can NOT tell the difference. I did a blind taste test once without anyone even knowing it. Not one single person (feed 10 people that night) said anything about it. Then, after all the ABT's were gone, I told them. I had to dig the box out of the trash to prove it. I think there is enough flavors going on that it just works. Why add fat when you don't need to?

P.S. I did use left over smoked salmon once. It was pretty good but we like the two ways mentioned above better. Maybe you like fish better than we do?


----------



## smok'n steve (May 12, 2008)

Anyone ever try capping the top of the filled ABT with a mini-portabello mushroom brushed bacon fat?


----------



## cinnamonkc (May 12, 2008)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## waysideranch (May 12, 2008)

cowgirl said it all.


----------



## flash (May 13, 2008)

Nah, this says it all. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://www.irondesert.com/pages.php?pageid=1


Edit:  Darn they use to have hundreds of concoctions to try.  ???


----------



## coyote (May 14, 2008)

*Is this what you were looking for?*

*Shrimp Jalapenos**
1 shrimp for every pepper you're fixin' (20-30 count size)
Cream cheese
Shake some Tony's on the peeled shrimp and stuff them head first into the jalapenos. Fill up the gap at the top of the jalapeno with cream cheese. Bacon on the top of this one is mandatory. Poke a hole in the bottom of the jalapeno with a toothpick so it can drain as it cooks.
Old Stand By
1 lb. brick of Cream Cheese
1 lb. breakfast sausage
Fry up the sausage, drain good, and while it's still hot, mix in the cream cheese.
Put in a pastry sack or old sock with a hole in the bottom and squeeze it into the jalapenos.
(Just kidding about the sock)
Super Easy
Coupla links of Boudin
Remove the casing from the boudin, slice in quarters lengthwise, and stuff in the jalapenos.
If it gets easier than this, someone else is making them.
You did What?!?
1 package of Cornbread mix
1/2 cup milk
1 egg
Some Super Sharp Cheddar Cheese
Mix up the cornbread and fill the jalapenos half full. Put a long square (1/4" sq. by 1 1/2" long) of cheese in the middle. A little salsa in the cornbread mix while you're making it is kinda good too.
Breakfast Jalapenos
2 eggs
Whip up the eggs and fill the jalapenos up, or half way and put in some cheese or sausage.
Pizza Peppers
Pepperoni
Mozzarella Cheese
Tomatoes or tomato sauce
Italian seasoning
Sprinkle a little Italian seasoning in the jalapenos and fill with the ingredients any way you can get them in there. Careful, these will be kinda gushy when they're done. You can always stick a hole in the bottom of the jalapenos with a toothpick to let them drain.
*
*

*


----------



## coyote (May 14, 2008)

Here is more..


*Peanut Butter Peppers 
(I didn't like these, but others did) my boy loves em..*
*Peanut Butter*
*Put the peanut butter in the jalapenos.*
*Meat Jalapenos*
*Put your choice of raw meat in the jalapeno. Be sure and poke a hole in the bottom of the jalapeno to let it drain while it cooks.*
*Hill Country Stuffed Jalapeno*
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*1 cup shredded cheddar cheese
1/2 cup minced shrimp or crab
1/2 teaspoon Mrs. Dash Herb and Garlic seasoning
1 egg beaten well
bacon
Mix all ingredients together and stuff in Pepper. Place 1/3 piece of bacon on top and secure with a tooth pick and grill*[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*I have also used well ground sausage instead of shrimp.*[/font]
*Jacque M. Gerth*

*Itialian Peppers*
*4 Italian sausages cooked on the grill 
1/2 of a onion
1/2 cup of Italian bread crumbs
Italian seasoning
4 TBS of cheese and salsa mix or Velveeta cheese

Shred 4 sausages on a cheese grater into a bowl.
Shred 1/2 onion.
Ad bread Crumbs
Ad seasoning
Ad Cheese to mixture so becomes paste like
Stuff in Peppers
Top with bacon *

*Sent in By Grillin Chillin*
*www.grillinchillin.com*
*Wisconsin Peppers
(From Jay in Wisconsin)*
*4 to 5 large cloves garlic minced very fine
1 large vidalia onion minced
8 ounces queso blanco shredded
8 ounces queso fresco shredded
8 ounces cream cheese softened
1/2 tsp kosher salt
1/4 tsp freshly ground black pepper
About 30 jalapeno peppers prepped for stuffing
1 pound thin sliced honey cured bacon strips cut in half
Mix the garlic, onion, cheeses, salt and pepper. Stuff into peppers, wrap the tops of the peppers with the bacon strips and secure with a toothpick. Bake peppers until cheese is browned and bubbly and bacon is crisp. *
DeeBee's Imperial Stuffed JalapeÃ±os
1/2 cup finely chopped green pepper
1/4 cup finely chopped onion
2 TB butter
8 ounces cooked salmon, cod, crab or tuna. (or your favorite cooked fish), flaked
1/3 - 1/2 cup mayonnaise
2 TB breadcrumbs
1 tsp. dry mustard
1 tsp. Worcestershire sauce
1 egg
1 tsp. Old Bay seasoning
1/4 tsp. baking powder

Poke a small hole in the bottom of each jalapeÃ±o. SautÃ[emoji]169[/emoji] green pepper and onion in butter until soft. Add all other ingredients and stuff peppers. (I use a Zip Lock-style bag and cut the corner off of it and 'pipe' the filling into the pepper). I have a 4-burner gas grill and set the Chile Grill on a two burner side that is set on Low and I turn up the other 2 burner side on med {closet to the peppers) and High (the side farthest from the peppers). It takes about 25 minutes to get the jalapeÃ±os cooked to perfection.
DeeBee's Buffalo Chicken Stuffed JalapeÃ±os

1 can (about 10-12 oz.) of cooked chicken, drained well and finely flaked (found near the tuna fish in your supermarket)
6 ounces cream cheese
1/4 cup Louisiana hot sauce
1/4 cup bottled ranch dressing (or bleu cheese dressing)
1/2 cup shredded cheddar cheese
TOPPING: 1/2 cup shredded cheddar cheese (optional)

Poke a small hole in the bottom of each jalapeÃ±o. (If you are used to seasoning the inside of your peppers with salt or Creole seasoning... don't do it in this recipe) Cream the cream cheese, hot sauce and dressing. Add the chicken and cheese and mix well. Pipe into peppers and grill. If desired, just before taking off of grill... top with a little sprinkle of shredded cheddar cheese... and let melt.
DeeBee's Artichoke-Garlic Stuffed JalapeÃ±os 
1/2-cup Cheddar Cheese, grated 
1/2- cup Mozzarella cheese, grated 
2 TB. grated Parmesan cheese (or Romano cheese) 
1/2-cup mayonnaise 
2 TB. minced onion 
2 oz. cream cheese 
1 tsp. Worcestershire sauce 
2 cloves garlic, minced Dash of cayenne pepper 
1 (6-oz. jar) marinated artichokes, drained and finely chopped 

Poke a small hole in the bottom of each jalapeÃ±o. Mix all ingredients. Pipe into peppers and grill until done. 
DeeBee's Spinach and Cheese Stuffed JalapeÃ±os 

3 TB. Butter 
1/2 cup finely chopped onion 
2 TB. water 
1 TB. flour 
1 (10-ounce) package frozen chopped spinach, thawed and squeezed dry. (I use a potato ricer to get all the water out of the drained spinach.. but you can use paper towels,too) 
4 ounces Cheez Whiz cheese product (or Velveeta) 
1 jumbo egg, beaten 

Poke a small hole in bottom of each pepper. SautÃ[emoji]169[/emoji] butter and onion in pan until soft. Add water and flour and mix. Add spinach and cheese and stir until cheese is melted. Add a little of the spinach-cheese mixture to the scrambled egg to temper it so egg won't cook when added to mixture. Stir well. Now add egg to the pan and stir quickly until all is blended. Pipe into jalapeÃ±os leaving a little space at top of pepper for this soufflÃ[emoji]169[/emoji]-type mixture to expand a little...and grill until done. NOTE: Frozen chopped broccoli can be substituted for the spinach but you might have to give an extra chop to it to get it to fit easily into the peppers. 


*DRAGON FINGERS *

*24 Jalapenos (fresh)
1 lb Owens sausage (regular)
3T Worcestershire Sauce
1 egg
Â¼ C finely shredded cheese (I usually add a little extra)
Â¼ C canned seasoned bread crumbs (I use Old London) I add a little more to take out some of the grease from the sausage.

Clean out the jalapenos. Mix all other ingredients together, stuff peppers, (poke a hole in the bottom of the pepper for the grease to drain), and grill or bake @ 350Â° for about 40 minutes. *

*Lorrie Tagg*

*Cajun Chicken Chile's *

*1 9.75 oz can of chunk chicken breast
4 oz Cream cheese 
Cajun seasoning 
12 Jalapenos 

**Finely shredded Colby & Monterey Jack Cheese.
Mix first three ingredients together in a bowl and stuff in pepper's.
Sprinkle Colby & Monterey Jack on top.
Place 1/3 strip of bacon on top, secure with a toothpick and grill!*

*Pineapple Popper's *

*Chicken breast
Canned pineapple
Mozzarella cheese 

Slice up some chicken breast and put in bottom of pepper so grease will drain out hole. Slice some pineapple chunks and poke down next to chicken. Fill up remainder of pepper with shredded mozzarella. After putting bacon on top, sprinkle more mozzarella on bacon for added taste. Enjoy!*


----------



## grindstaff3 (May 14, 2008)

i guess i'm just way out of the loop here. what are ABT's?? and how do i make them?  just from reading what you guys are putting together it sounds great, if anyone has a good solid recipe and method of cooking please share i would love to try it.


----------



## grindstaff3 (May 14, 2008)

ok i'm not paying attention i guess, i didn't see the sticky post about ABT's and what they are, sorry guys.


----------



## seboke (May 19, 2008)

Shrimp, garlic, green onion, and cream cheese is my favorite so far.  

Anyone tried ham and swiss yet?


----------



## bertjo44 (May 19, 2008)

Thanks coop, I will try to find that, those sound great.

Coyote, you thought of making an ABT cookbook? I just emailed those all home to myself so I wouldn't forget to save those and put into my personal cookbook. I save all my favorite recipes in a 3 ring binder. Thanks!!


----------

